# DIY breeding tank



## Foxmartini (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of building a breeding tank with partitions to separate 3 different endler strains. Anyone know of any tutorials or an easy way to separate 1 tank into 3 sections with small slats in the partitions for water circulation? 
I'd keep a mesh over the slats to prevent the fry from mingling between the tanks lol.

Any info would be great, I've tried googling it but came up empty handed. As I believe I'm not searching it correctly :/
Cheers!
Joe


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Poret foam would work well. Look at the 2:25 mark of the video on the main page.

Purely Poret foam is filter media that works.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are looking for poret foam in North America. I got mine from swiss tropicals. Here is the link. I'm currently using the foam in sumps and in my discus breeding tank.
SwissTropicals Poret ® Foam | SWISSTROPICALS


----------

